# DIY planted tank need some help!



## joker0421 (Apr 22, 2011)

hey everyone...my tank has been set up for a while now but trying the DIY CO2. The tank its self has been up for over a year now but prob last xmas have had plants. The plants just don't seem to be doing as well as i think they sould or maybe im just thinking crazy. here is what all i have (long list!)

Tank: 20 long
Filters: Aqueon Quietflow20 & Aqueon Quietflow 10
Heater: Aqueon Pro Heater 100
Power Heads: ECO 100 (CO2 is hooked up to this) & Koralia Nano 425 Flow Rate
Light: Marine Land LED 
Substrate: Florite Red/Black & blue pebbles

Plants (not sure if all names are right if you think different please let me know):
Java Fern
Micro Sword or Pygmy Chain Sword
Rotalia Species or Stargrass Water Hedge
Gold Ribbon
Kyoto

Fish (def. over crowded)
16 Neon Tetras
2 Angles
4 Serpae Tetras
4-5 Otocinclus Catfish
1 Dwarf Gourami
1 Dwarf Blue Ram
Snails

DIY CO2: I have 2 2Qt jugs. 1 set filled about 3/4 of the way with 1 tsp. yeast, 2 cups sugar, and water. i have a hose coming from this one into another filled half wat with clean water and then gas leaves this jug into the ECO100 powerhead in tank. 

The light is on a timer and on for 10hrs a day. When the light is off i have a air stone in the tank to help dissolve the CO2 since the plants will not be using it (found out hard way...was losing fish due to too much CO2 in tank over night). The temp. stays right around 79 degrees. I have a little algae growing on the walls of the tank and then on some of the plants it is this long...stringy....black algae i assume. I know this is all kinda mushed together but i was looking for some advice and tips manily. One of which is how to get rid of the algae in the tank and i guess some advice on getting the plants to look better and grow better....they just don't seem to be doing as good as i think they are. I do weekly 1/3 water changes and add prime anytime adding new water. Below are pics of my setup. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

the algae is bba and its a fun one you will have to do excell spot dosing you can find many threads on this forum on how to do that what kinda bulbs are you running in your light what kelvin rating are they


----------



## joker0421 (Apr 22, 2011)

im not sure what the rating is of the light. it has a total of 23 white LEDs and 4 blue for night time. what is the BBA?i have the florish excell is that what your talking about??


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

bba is black beard algae and yes flourish excell is what im talking about you will have to spot dose it with a syringe and i think your light is gona be wrong for plants


----------



## joker0421 (Apr 22, 2011)

ill have to try the excell. when i bouth the light from that fish place they told me it should be great for plants. apparently is strong enough to grow reefs


----------



## joker0421 (Apr 22, 2011)

bought*


----------



## joker0421 (Apr 22, 2011)

grim...i just looked up my light. its the marineland reef capable led lighting system. here is a link so you can see what i am working with. thanks for your help!

http://www.marineland.com/uploadedFiles/Marineland/11078iMLLEDCharts.pdf


----------

